# Essex TT Pub meet (also on Mk1 TT forum)



## M9fdb (Mar 30, 2006)

Seeing as there is so many of us from Essex on here how about we organise an Essex pub meet?

The Nags Head in Brentwood has a big car park (is 5 mins from me ) and they have an AC Cobra meet there in the summer so they should be ok with some TT petrol heads turning up one evening. It is also well located as it is right next to Junction 28 of the M25 and the A12 â€" For those of you that donâ€™t know the pub it is opposite the Vauxhall Dealership and 2 mins from Grange the Aston martin/ Jaguar Dealership.

We could arrange a meet up one evening soon seeing as the nights are getting lighter - if we get a good turn out we could make it a regular thing as well.

If youâ€™re up for a meet up post here initially and depending on interest I will work out a firm date

Cheers

D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Count me in please


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

me too please


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

me too please


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

me too please


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

sorry guys, i had a stutter with the keyboard


----------



## 68martin68 (Mar 4, 2007)

Me three


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

i know you said you were young, but THREE ???? :lol:

only jokin mate, couldnt resist a crap joke


----------



## Stub (Mar 17, 2005)

If pos I'd like to come and have a nose at any new mods I can spend more money on????


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

if poss ??? cant see anyone telling you not to come mate, all is welcome i would imagine


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

If you guys don't get enough of you together for a decent size meet then you'll be welcome at the Tyresmoke April get together :

The next meet will be on Thursday 19th April.

Time: From 7pm onwards

Location:
The White Hart Public House
Colchester Road
Springfield
Chelmsford
Essex
CM2 5PG

:wink:


----------



## M9fdb (Mar 30, 2006)

scoTTy said:


> If you guys don't get enough of you together for a decent size meet then you'll be welcome at the Tyresmoke April get together :
> 
> The next meet will be on Thursday 19th April.
> 
> ...


nice one cheers - am just trying to drum up some TT interest in Essex :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Chelmsford is in Essex :lol: :wink:


----------



## Stub (Mar 17, 2005)

luciferlee said:


> if poss ??? cant see anyone telling you not to come mate, all is welcome i would imagine


Ta bud, Looking forward to it! :wink:


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

Stub said:


> luciferlee said:
> 
> 
> > if poss ??? cant see anyone telling you not to come mate, all is welcome i would imagine
> ...


no worries :wink:


----------



## 68martin68 (Mar 4, 2007)

luciferlee said:


> i know you said you were young, but THREE ???? :lol:
> 
> only jokin mate, couldnt resist a crap joke


Lol, ill let u have that one


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

:wink:


----------



## youngg (Jun 15, 2006)

yeah count me in...... "im only going down to flirt with abi again 8) "


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

youngg said:


> yeah count me in...... "im only going down to flirt with abi again 8) "


Your cheeky Luke do you know that  :-*


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Count me in as The Nags Head is about 3 minutes away for me.

Moley


----------



## L17MRL (Feb 20, 2006)

i'll pop down for this, any dates in mind yet?


----------



## M9fdb (Mar 30, 2006)

one night next week ???


----------



## Audi_TT_Spares (Feb 6, 2006)

I will be there.....


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Darren :- compile a list on the first page of this thread of members attending along with a date and a time and a venue for definate   .

Thankkies :-*


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

I might be up for this... 8)

Darren, nice location bud only 5mins away..(makes a change)


----------



## M9fdb (Mar 30, 2006)

JAAYDE said:


> I might be up for this... 8)
> 
> Darren, nice location bud only 5mins away..(makes a change)


well ya know how it is - although i think it is gonna b in chelmsford now

D


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

M9fdb said:


> JAAYDE said:
> 
> 
> > I might be up for this... 8)
> ...


Where abouts..? don't say the BP(services) in broomfield just of the A12 ... :roll: (chav central)


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

M9fdb said:


> one night next week ???


The Kneesworth meet is next week on the 18th, so it's better not to double book.

Moley


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

could do the following wednesday 25th


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

M9fdb said:


> JAAYDE said:
> 
> 
> > I might be up for this... 8)
> ...


Night and venue please? :roll:


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

JAAYDE said:


> could do the following wednesday 25th


I'll be in India then, but don't let that stop you holding it that week.

Moley


----------



## M9fdb (Mar 30, 2006)

next tuesday any good ???


----------



## peterc (Mar 27, 2007)

M9fdb said:


> next tuesday any good ???


Is for me 

is this week starting to look like joining the kneesworth meet??


----------



## L17MRL (Feb 20, 2006)

M9fdb said:


> next tuesday any good ???


fine for me


----------



## Audi_TT_Spares (Feb 6, 2006)

Yea.. im good...

leigh


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Next Tuesday is perfect for me also 8)


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

M9fdb said:


> next tuesday any good ???


   i'm at work (gutted) can we not make it thursday


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Jaayde - skive off work


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

Dotti said:


> Jaayde - skive off work


i can't ive got 7days off after tuesday (just my luck)


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Possibly could make it.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

M9fdb said:


> next tuesday any good ???


Yep, can fit this in as its local.

Moley


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

And the venue please?  :-*


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

so wots the verdict on this meet, and was anyone bringing their partners along ???


----------



## M9fdb (Mar 30, 2006)

luciferlee said:


> so wots the verdict on this meet, and was anyone bringing their partners along ???


i am still up for The Nags Head in brentwood or the Chelmsford pub - can only do tuesday as well

cheers
D


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

So the meet is tomorrow. Count me in.


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

If it's Chelmsford then I might be there but their seems to be no confirm venue or date as yet.


----------



## M9fdb (Mar 30, 2006)

i am gonna need directions for the pub in Chelmsford then :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Time is getting near to Tuesday can someone please confirm a venue and time please?


----------



## Audi_TT_Spares (Feb 6, 2006)

Any news???

leigh


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Shall we make it The Nags Head in Brentwood at around 19:30, as originally proposed?

Directions here: http://www.thenagsheadbrentwood.co.uk/contact.htm

... but note the pub is actually on the other side of Nags Head Lane!

It might be best to try and park on the right hand side of the car park (as you drive in) so we can all be together.

I think the confusion with Chelmsford was ScoTTy mentioned the Tyresmoke meet on the 19th April.

Hope to see you all there.

Moley


----------



## M9fdb (Mar 30, 2006)

Yeah for the first meet lets go with *The Nagshead BRENTWOOD *19.30 onwards tuesday night

Cheers

D


----------



## RayRush1 (Dec 20, 2004)

Well i have the day off work tomorrow so may give the car a clean and join you all 

Do they have a beer garden at the pub in case it's still warm?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I can get to this meet for 8pm earliest


----------



## Audi_TT_Spares (Feb 6, 2006)

Dotti said:


> I can get to this meet for 8pm earliest


Have you got to do your hair?? Hence being a bit late :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Audi_TT_Spares said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > I can get to this meet for 8pm earliest
> ...


You mean my facial hair needs a brush through it? :lol:


----------



## Audi_TT_Spares (Feb 6, 2006)

Dotti said:


> Audi_TT_Spares said:
> 
> 
> > Dotti said:
> ...


Err... Rancid... you need to shave more.. :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Bugger - thought this was tomorrow


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Bugger - thought this was tomorrow


Come up to Kneesworth instead if you're around. That meet *IS *tomorrow :wink: A few miles south west of Cambridge.


----------



## M9fdb (Mar 30, 2006)

it was a good meet guys and gals nice to meet you all :wink:

cheers

D

PS Dimples pm and i will fit the valance for you no problem.


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

Who show'd in the end..? Did anyone take pics..?


----------



## M9fdb (Mar 30, 2006)

about 5 or 6 TT's - Dotti took loads of pics :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

What fab night! Lovely to have met some of you and lovely to see those of you who I have seen previously at meets 

Moley your car looks gorgeous and once again excellent choice on your colour combo 8) . Such a shame Tina wasn't there also .

We also saw the person who owned the mk2 TT who wasn't with us! :roll: . I will say no more :wink: Other than what a shame he didn't acknowledge us ..... he could have made some nice friends  :-* Still who knows, a forum flier was left on his window and I watched him read it and put it neatly on is passenger so watch this space :wink:

Lovely to have met you Darren at long last too. Your not such a Romford boy after all  but you really must get those alloys sorted  and lovely to have met you also Peter - your roadster is cracking 8) . Elias sort your number plate out also and wash your misano more it still looks a different colour to mine  :wink:

After leaving the pub, Dimples, Audi_tt_Spares and myself decided to go on for a bite to eat. We had a brilliant jaunt with some pretty high speeds  ..... I had the forum plod following me to then tell me how many speeding tickets I would have accumulated in one evening   . Dimples hope you enjoyed the TT line up also the looks - 'very cool'  :wink: . You had better get used to it when you come to more meets in the future  :wink:

The long and short of it was my car decided to break down at 3am!      :lol: .

The battery went flat as I proceeded to take more snaps and left my lights on! 

With no jump leads or RAC OR AA cover (yeah yeah I know I know) poor Leigh (Audi_tt_Spares) came to my rescue and wizzed off, bombing it down the A127 to get me some jump leads from a 24hr petrol station  . Thank you Dimples also for the lovely warm passenger seat for comfort  I have to say you look gorgeous in your car and it is pure class Dimps 8)  :wink:

He was damn quick my night in shining armour and got my car started and I got home safely with Dimples following 

Thanks for a great night peeps and if we arrange another let's plan it better with a more formal meal too .

Leigh, thank you for letting me try on your helmet :lol: your uniform is to die for and I want a pair of those handcuffs :lol:  Also thank so much for Leigh and Rippon (Dimples) for staying with me while Leigh got my car sorted.

All in all got home at 3.35! Dimples got home for 3.45 and Audi_tt_Spares got home at 5am! :twisted: [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=whip.gif] 

What an evening!   Thats what I call a proper TT meet


----------



## peterc (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi,
Just another thanks to Darren for suggesting that we have the meet and for picking such a nice pub  I had a great time and enjoyed meeting you all 

If this becomes a regular I will definately attend 8)

Dotti sorry to hear about your car babe glad its sorted 

regards,

Pete


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Great meet, and nice to see you all. Its a nice place for a meet. We should meet again sometime. Lovely people with the fashion police (and the real police) present. I know you have been invited to so many meets but the Bucks crowd are as great as we were yesterday. Too bad Dotti's car decided to go on strike later on. Poor car, had enough.....
See you all next time
Elias


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Thanx guys . My poor scarlett had probably just had enough of all that fuss you all made of Dimple's TT with her entire boot full of autoglym cleaning products  . Christ almighty woman you have a fair few hundred pounds worth of cleaning products there alright :lol: :lol: :lol: .

Talk about don't do things by halves :wink:

My TT is fine this morning  

All the piccies will follow tomorrow when hisnibs is off his business trip and able to put them up on his computer for me


----------



## M9fdb (Mar 30, 2006)

blimey you lot rocked on for a while didn't you  - 5am Leigh that is a shocker on a school night - i bet your knackered today :lol:

Was good to finally meet you all especially Dotti and Dimp's - i am up for another meet next month if anyone else is btw

Cheers

D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Yes Darren that sounds fab


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

slineTT said:


> Great meet, and nice to see you all. Its a nice place for a meet. We should meet again sometime. Lovely people with *the fashion police *(and the real police) present. I know you have been invited to so many meets but the Bucks crowd are as great as we were yesterday. Too bad Dotti's car decided to go on strike later on. Poor car, had enough.....
> See you all next time
> Elias


Were you wearing your leather trousers again Elias :roll: :wink:

As Elias hinted at - you're all more than welcome to join us at any of our meets if you fancy a bit of a drive - next oneis about 15 - 20 minutes from M25 Junction 20, up the A41.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Naughty such a shame Elias didn't have his leathers on, I was quite looking forward to seeing him again in his leathers after having seen him in them at the Ace meet 

Dimples and I are thinking about coming along to one of the Bucks meets also


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Dotti said:


> Naughty such a shame Elias didn't have his leathers on, I was quite looking forward to seeing him again his leathers after having seen him in them at the Ace meet
> 
> Dimples and I are thinking about coming along to one of the Bucks meets also


Would be great to see you both


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I think it would make Elias' night if we did  :wink:


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Leathers were for the cold temps at the Ace Cafe meet and thats where you will see them again. So clear your diary for next years meet.....


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

You hot blooded mediteranean :lol: :wink:


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

You know Dotti someone has to keep up the stereotypes.......
Thank you for playing along....


----------



## Audi_TT_Spares (Feb 6, 2006)

M9fdb said:


> blimey you lot rocked on for a while didn't you  - 5am Leigh that is a shocker on a school night - i bet your knackered today :lol:
> 
> Was good to finally meet you all especially Dotti and Dimp's - i am up for another meet next month if anyone else is btw
> 
> ...


Yes mate... got in just gone 5am.... then back up and on the road at 9am...!!

Very good night.. and well worth the drive


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

.... I tried his helmet on :lol:


----------



## Dimples (Feb 9, 2007)

Hey

Yep I have suffered today a bit, especially as work was busy...but it was DEFINITELY worth it!!!!!!...all these late nites...  

Was really good to meet all u guys   Thanks D for organising our mini meet.

Thanks for all the help...and trying to get my valance on...the beast it is lol. Thanks Leigh for bringin it down.

Dotti....   u are a star.Thanks soooo much for ur comments....though yep im sorry u guys that u had to witness my autoglym selection. Though in all fair honesty i did say in my post that i ram raided halfords and I wasnt lieing.

And yep u have to do things properly eh :wink: lol...got to be done.. :roll:

Thank u for takin the time to read my lil speech lol.... :roll: :roll: :wink:

Right i need an early nite for once lol

Was a good nite...got to be done again    8) 8)


----------



## Audi_TT_Spares (Feb 6, 2006)

Dimples said:


> Hey
> 
> Yep I have suffered today a bit, especially as work was busy...but it was DEFINITELY worth it!!!!!!...all these late nites...
> 
> ...


Self infilicted tiredness... keeping me up all night.... corupting my youth... !!


----------



## Audi_TT_Spares (Feb 6, 2006)

Dotti said:


> .... I tried his helmet on :lol:


Perfect fit...


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

If my mind reminds me correctly it was my car that kept us all up!


----------



## Audi_TT_Spares (Feb 6, 2006)

Dotti said:


> If my mind reminds me correctly it was my car that kept us all up!


I supose...


----------



## Dimples (Feb 9, 2007)

The cheek of it....ur youth was already well and truely corrupted!!! lol

Ur the one that was head trouble maker for sure...even the coppers kept circling coz u looked shifty :lol: :lol:

Nah Abs ur lil TT was fine no worries, she was being corrupted by a certain troubl maker in uniform hehe :wink: :wink:


----------



## Audi_TT_Spares (Feb 6, 2006)

Dimples said:


> The cheek of it....ur youth was already well and truely corrupted!!! lol
> 
> Ur the one that was head trouble maker for sure...even the coppers kept circling coz u looked shifty :lol: :lol:
> 
> Nah Abs ur lil TT was fine no worries, she was being corrupted by a certain troubl maker in uniform hehe :wink: :wink:


Who's that then??? :roll:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

The more policeman the better as far as I'm concerned  . I like to feel safe!  :wink:


----------



## Dimples (Feb 9, 2007)

Audi_TT_Spares said:


> Dimples said:
> 
> 
> > The cheek of it....ur youth was already well and truely corrupted!!! lol
> ...


Hmmmmmmm who do u think Mr Audi TT Spares...... see im telling ya ...Trouble.....spittin food all in ur TT...tut tut. Cant take u anywhere really eh??????


----------



## Dimples (Feb 9, 2007)

Ps...To the 3 amigos lol.....loved our convoy


----------



## Audi_TT_Spares (Feb 6, 2006)

Dimples said:


> Ps...To the 3 amigos lol.....loved our convoy


Yes... on A127 at 3.30am..... i think you may have been speeding.... but no one caught up with me... :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Audi_TT_Spares said:


> Dimples said:
> 
> 
> > Ps...To the 3 amigos lol.....loved our convoy
> ...


I was well ahead of you two but at 120mph with you following me Leigh I thought I had better not take the pee too much just incase you could pull me well and truely right over!   :wink:

You bombed it well past me Mr TT Spares and now left me very curious which speed you were doing?  :-*


----------



## Audi_TT_Spares (Feb 6, 2006)

Dotti said:


> Audi_TT_Spares said:
> 
> 
> > Dimples said:
> ...


A bit faster than you.... :roll:


----------



## Dimples (Feb 9, 2007)

Oh my.... Leigh dont tell lil porkies lol......i just let ya .... coz im nice like that 

I took it easy and cruised at an unmentionable speed per hour....well into triple figures lol   :evil:

Now Leigh u know that brilliant silver cannot out do avus  hehe :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Nah red is fastest as it is brightest and has more radiant lively drivers like me  8) :-*


----------



## Audi_TT_Spares (Feb 6, 2006)

Dotti said:


> Nah red is fastest as it is brightest and has more radiant lively drivers like me  8) :-*


Not very fast with a flat battery... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Audi_TT_Spares said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > Nah red is fastest as it is brightest and has more radiant lively drivers like me  8) :-*
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: You rotter but your so right


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Sorry for the delay in replying - too many meets :roll:

It was great meeting a lot of new faces, Abi excepted. All the cars looked superb.

Glad the other MkII owner read the flyers :roll:

Sorry to hear about the problems with your car Abi. Sounds like you had a lot of good support though. Your bite to eat must have taken a long time for you to be still out at 3:30 am - where did you go?

Anway, hope to see you all again soon.

Take care.

Moley


----------

